# SCSI , PowerBook G3 disque dur et graveur externe



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque externe LaCie de 4Go et un graveur de CD-RW brancher en SCSI sur un PowerBook G3 WallStreet via un adaptateur HDI-SCSI 25 broches. Je ne comprend pas bien comment est-ce que je dois me servir de tout celà pour que ça fonctionne.

Je m'explique :
- Si je branche l'adaptateur, que je met les deux périphériques sous tension, et que j'allume le PowerBook, le logo SCSI apparaît à l'écran avec un 2 et ça s'arrête là.

- Si j'allume mon PowerBook et qu'ensuite je branche l'adaptateur avec les deux périphériques, d'une part je viole la règle qui est de ne pas brancher de périphériques SCSI quand le Mac est allumé (j'ai donc une chance sur deux de le voir geler) d'autre part le disque dur Lacie ne se monte pas tout seul : je dois aller dans l'utilitaire de disque pour le monter et enfin l'extension Toast ne se charge pas au démarrage et donc mon graveur est inutilisable.

Donc voilà si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur le mystère du SCSI externe sur un PowerBook, merci à lui.

@+


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2007)

Et ça donne quoi avec un seul périphérique ? 
Tu as un bouchon (terminateur, comme on dit des fois) ou pas ?


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2007)

Non je n'ai pas de bouchon. C'est quoi ?

Merci


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2007)

Re bonsoir

J'ai effectu&#233; quelques tests histoire de cibler un peu plus d'o&#249; viens le probl&#232;me. J'avais oubli&#233; de dire dans mon premier post que mon adaptateur HDI-SCSI 25 broches poss&#232;de un petit interrupteur avec d'un c&#244;t&#233; "ON - DOCK" et de l'autre "OFF - SCSI" Je dois avouer que je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a veut dire ... :rose:

J'ai aussi essay&#233; avec un autre lecteur CD.

J'ai mis les r&#233;sultats sous forme de tableau. _(l'image est h&#233;berg&#233;e sur un serveur un peu lent)
_ 








Alors j'ai quelques questions :
- Pourquoi est-ce que dans les m&#234;mes conditions toast voit le graveur 2 et pas le 1.
- Pourquoi est-ce que le PB se met &#224; red&#233;marrer toutes les deux secondes quand je branche mon DD et que l'interrupteur de l'adaptateur est sur "OFF - SCSI"


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2007)

Normal, lorsque le bouton du SCSI dock est sur "ON", ton WallStreet d&#233;marre en mode "SCSI disque" (qui est ce qui se rapproche le plus du mode "target" sur cette machine, c'est &#224; dire que l'ordi se comporte comme un simple disque dur SCSI externe). C'est comme &#231;a que je fais les sauvegardes de mon WallStreet, en le branchant comme disque externe sur la carte SCSI du PM G4.

Donc, le bouton doit &#234;tre sur Off pour utiliser le SCSI dock comme un simple adaptateur HDI30/DB25 (&#224; noter que ce r&#233;glage reste sans effet si le PB est r&#233;gl&#233; pour d&#233;marrer sous OS X ).

Pour le reste, tu peux avoir un probl&#232;me de conflit SCSI (plusieurs p&#233;riph&#233;riques sous le m&#234;me N&#176, ou un probl&#232;me de terminaison (pas assez ou trop de bouchon(s) : normalement, il en faut un et un seul, deux c'est toujours trop, mais parfois, un seul aussi, c'est trop. Se m&#233;fier aussi de certains p&#233;riph&#233;riques qui ont une terminaison interne, pas toujours d&#233;sactivable).

Ton disque dur SCSI, &#231;a ne serait pas un ancien disque "interne" que tu aurais mont&#233; dans un bo&#238;tier, par hasard ?


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, lorsque le bouton du SCSI dock est sur "ON", ton WallStreet démarre en mode "SCSI disque" (qui est ce qui se rapproche le plus du mode "target" sur cette machine, c'est à dire que l'ordi se comporte comme un simple disque dur SCSI externe).



Très interressant comme réponse. Je suppose alors que le 2 signifie que "mon PB en mode disque externe" à pris comme numéro de chaîne SCSI le 2



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, le bouton doit être sur Off pour utiliser le SCSI dock comme un simple adaptateur HDI30/DB25.
> 
> Pour le reste, tu peux avoir un problème de conflit SCSI (plusieurs périphériques sous le même N°, ou un problème de terminaison (pas assez ou trop de bouchon(s)).




Personne n'a la même numéro : j'ai vérifié dans les informations système. Par contre je n'ai effectivement pas de bouchon. Où est-ce que je peux avoir ça ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tr&#232;s interressant comme r&#233;ponse. Je suppose alors que le 2 signifie que "mon PB en mode disque externe" &#224; pris comme num&#233;ro de cha&#238;ne SCSI le 2



Voil&#224;, regarde mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, j'ai &#233;dit&#233; entre temps.




tantoillane a dit:


> Personne n'a la m&#234;me num&#233;ro : j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; dans les informations syst&#232;me. Par contre je n'ai effectivement pas de bouchon. O&#249; est-ce que je peux avoir &#231;a ?
> 
> Merci



Pas facile &#224; dire de nos jours, je vais regarder si je n'en ai pas un en rab, mais je ne te promet rien.


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas facile &#224; dire de nos jours, je vais regarder si je n'en ai pas un en rab, mais je ne te promet rien.




Merci.  .Non, je crois pas le disque dur me vient en fait de FdeB. C'est un LaCie et dans les informations syst&#232;me le fabricant est bien IBM.

J'ai test&#233; avec un autre disque dur, il fait que 1Go et est deux fois plus bruyant mais &#231;a marche impec : le PB d&#233;marre pour de bon et le DD monte sur le bureau sans soucis au d&#233;marrage.

C'est rageant : c'est le moins bon graveur et le moins bon DD qui fonctionnent et pas l'inverse :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (3 Novembre 2007)

Je pense &#224; un truc : si toast ne veux pas reconna&#238;tre mon graveur &#231;a ne peut pas &#234;tre parce que c'est un graveur de CD-RW ?

Il y a autre chose aussi : La graveur est peut-&#234;tre plus r&#233;cent que ma version de toast. Dans ce cas n'y a t-il pas de compl&#233;ments &#224; installer pour prendre en charge mon graveur ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je pense &#224; un truc : si toast ne veux pas reconna&#238;tre mon graveur &#231;a ne peut pas &#234;tre parce que c'est un graveur de CD-RW ?



J'ai utilis&#233; un graveur de CD-RW SCSI externe avec mon 5500, &#231;a ne posait aucun probl&#232;me &#224; Toast (toast 5 en l'occurence)



tantoillane a dit:


> Il y a autre chose aussi : La graveur est peut-&#234;tre plus r&#233;cent que ma version de toast. Dans ce cas n'y a t-il pas de compl&#233;ments &#224; installer pour prendre en charge mon graveur ?
> 
> Merci



Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai un doute. Sous OS 9.2.2, il y avait bien une version de "Burn", il me semble, il y a eu des iMac G3 avec graveur qui ont &#233;t&#233; vendus avec cet OS (m&#234;me mon PM G4 de 2001 devait l'avoir) !


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2007)

+1 avec Pascal

J'utilisais un graveur Scsi Cd/Rw Yamaha 8824 emballé par Formac avec mes Starmax, avec un Centris 610 (et même avec un Classic II, comme lecteur uniquement) avec Toast 5 (peut être avant la version 5 aussi, je ne me souviens pas)
Alors qu'il est nettement postérieur à tous ces modèles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> +1 avec Pascal
> 
> J'utilisais un graveur Scsi Cd/Rw Yamaha 8824 emballé par Formac avec mes Starmax, avec un Centris 610 (et même avec un Classic II, comme lecteur uniquement) avec Toast 5 (peut être avant la version 5 aussi, je ne me souviens pas)
> Alors qu'il est nettement postérieur à tous ces modèles.



Marrant, moi aussi, c'était un Yam, un 6416


----------



## tantoillane (5 Novembre 2007)

Donc &#231;a ne peut pas &#234;tre &#231;a ... 

Merci


----------



## tantoillane (10 Novembre 2007)

Histoire de continuer &#224; rire, je vous raconte la suite : Je branche mon DD SCSI en n&#176;2 le graveur en 3, un autre DD LaCie en n&#176;4 et le graveur 1 en 5.

Et bien si j'allume l'un ou l'autre des DD s&#233;par&#233;ment et que je vais dans outils disque dur pour le monter tout vas bien. Mais si je monte les deux en m&#234;me temps, le PowerBook se met &#224; ramer comme je ne l'ai jamais vu. Ce n'ai pas un gros g&#232;le, mais pour copier 4 ko, il me faudra1 minutes :rateau:


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2007)

Si je me souviens bien.
Normalement, il faut mettre les périphériques les plus rapides en premier (sur la chaîne). Donc à priori les deux disques dur en premier et les graveurs ensuite.
Mais bon, chez moi il fallait que je choisisse : le scanner ou le graveur. Je n'ai jamais réussi à les fonctionner correctement ensemble (pontés) !


----------



## tantoillane (10 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien.
> Normalement, il faut mettre les périphériques les plus rapides en premier (sur la chaîne). Donc à priori les deux disques dur en premier et les graveurs ensuite.
> Mais bon, chez moi il fallait que je choisisse : le scanner ou le graveur. Je n'ai jamais réussi à les fonctionner correctement ensemble (pontés) !




Même si les périphériques entre sont éteins ? Parce là le graveur qu'il y a entre les deux DD est étient. Le plus bizar c'est que séparément ils fonctionnent bien, quand le DD qui à le n°4 est tout seul en fonctionnement (je veux dire sans l'autre DD) tout va bien...

Je vais quand même essayer, mais je crois que comme toi ce sera l'un ou l'autre


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2007)

Je crois que ça ne concerne que les périphériques allumés.
Mais comme je disais plus tôt, je n'ai jamais bien compris le Scsi


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Même si les périphériques entre sont éteins ? Parce là le graveur qu'il y a entre les deux DD est étient. Le plus bizar c'est que séparément ils fonctionnent bien, quand le DD qui à le n°4 est tout seul en fonctionnement (je veux dire sans l'autre DD) tout va bien...
> 
> Je vais quand même essayer, mais je crois que comme toi ce sera l'un ou l'autre



Tu es certain que quelques uns de tes périphériques n'ont pas de terminaison interne ? Parce que tes déboires font penser à un problème de ce genre. Ou alors, c'est peut-être le contraire, la chaîne complète nécessite une terminaison absente, alors qu'un seul périphérique "passe" sans ?


----------



## claude72 (10 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Je crois que ça ne concerne que les périphériques allumés.


Normalement, pour un bon fonctionnement d'une chaîne SCSI, *tous les périphériques présents sur la chaîne doivent être allumés*

Mais l'hypothèse de *Pascal 77* et des périphériques terminés en interne est très plausible, car les terminaisons actives contenues dans certains boitiers SCSI ne fonctionnent que si le périphérique est allumé

 donc :
- si le périphérique qui contient une terminaison active est allumé, il termine la chaîne et les périphériques suivant ne sont pas reconnus,
- si il est éteint, il ne termine pas la chaîne et les périphériques suivants sont reconnus.

(en général, les boîtiers contenant une terminaison active ont un petit interrupteur "term on/off" sur leur face arrière, à côté des prises)

(sauf que parfois, c'est le disque monté dans le boîtier qui est configuré par ses jumpers pour activer sa terminaison : j'ai eu le cas avec des boîtiers SCSI contenant des disques-durs Seagate ST34520N de 4 GO : dans ce cas, il faut ouvrir le boîtier et modifier les jumper sur le disque pour supprimer sa terminaison)


En revanche, un boîtier peut aussi contenir une terminaison passive et dans ce cas elle termine la chaîne, que le boîtier soit allumé ou éteint.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2007)

Je comprends mieux pourquoi je n'ai jamais rien compris au Scsi !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2007)

Sur certains disques, on voit le composant (chaine de r&#233;sistances de terminaison) et on peut l'enlever &#224; la main. 
Sur la carte au dos du disque, pr&#232;s du port, c'est un composant long et plut&#244;t rondouillard &#224; une rang&#233;e de pattes qu'on peut retirer avec une pince ou un petit tournevis...

Je l'ai fait une fois avec succ&#232;s, et j'imagine qu'on doit retrouver le syst&#232;me sur d'autres pr&#233;riph&#233;riques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Sur certains disques, on voit le composant (chaine de r&#233;sistances de terminaison) et on peut l'enlever &#224; la main.
> Sur la carte au dos du disque, pr&#232;s du port, c'est un composant long et plut&#244;t rondouillard &#224; une rang&#233;e de pattes qu'on peut retirer avec une pince ou un petit tournevis...
> 
> Je l'ai fait une fois avec succ&#232;s, et j'imagine qu'on doit retrouver le syst&#232;me sur d'autres pr&#233;riph&#233;riques.



Si tu parles des fameuses trois r&#233;sistances "peigne" :





 elles ne sont (normalement) pr&#233;sentes que sur les disques internes (c'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que plus haut, je lui demandais si certains disques n'&#233;taient pas d'anciens disques internes mis dans des bo&#238;tiers, car dans ce cas, il est indispensable de les enlever).


----------



## claude72 (11 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu parles des fameuses trois résistances "peigne"
> elles ne sont (normalement) présentes que sur les disques internes


Ces trois réseaux de résistances utilisés sur certains disques sont des terminaisons *passives* : donc elles terminent la chaîne SCSI dès que ce disque-dur est branché dans la chaîne et même si il n'est pas allumé.
Pour info, certains disques-durs n'ont que 2 réseaux de résistances à 10 pins.

Mais ces réseaux de résistances de terminaisons ne se trouvent pas que sur les disques-durs internes : c'est le système de terminaison utilisé par certains constructeurs (Quantum par exemple sur ses "ProDrive" et "Lightning"), et bien-sûr elles sont présentes sur le disque "0" utilisé en interne puisqu'il doit être terminé, *mais elles sont aussi installées par défaut sur tout disque neuf acheté seul !*

 donc si tu remplaces un disque interne, pas de problème, tu laisses les résistances de terminaison, mais :
- si tu veux installer ce disque en 2e disque dans un Mac il faut retirer les résistances de terminaison,
- si tu veux le mettre dans un boîtier SCSI, il faut soit retirer les résistances et terminer la chaîne avec un bouchon de terminaison, soit laisser les résistances et n'utiliser ce boîtier qu'en fin de chaîne sans bouchon de terminaison.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2007)

C'est exactement dans ce dernier cas de figure que j'ai extrait ces éléments


----------



## tantoillane (11 Novembre 2007)

Mais si le disque est un vrai disque externe alors pas besoin de retirer quoi que ce soit ??

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Mais si le disque est un vrai disque externe alors pas besoin de retirer quoi que ce soit ??
> 
> Merci



Ben apparemment, il se peut que si. Lorsqu'elles sont pr&#233;sentes, ces r&#233;sistances sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral enfich&#233;es (je n'en ai jamais vu de soud&#233;es) sous le disque, sur le circuit imprim&#233;, juste derri&#232;re le connecteur SCSI. Si elles n'y sont pas, tu dois voir soit deux s&#233;ries de dix trous (selon claude72), soit trois de huit trous, destin&#233;s &#224; les recevoir.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Novembre 2007)

Ok, merci. Je ferais &#231;a ce Week-end, l&#224; j'ai pas trop le temps de d&#233;monter les disques. 

Je vous tiens inform&#233; ...


----------



## tantoillane (13 Novembre 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; en mettant les 4 p&#233;riph&#233;riques en marche comme me l'avais sugg&#233;r&#233; claude. Effectivement le PB ne me fait plus ses gros lagues.  Bravo.

Par contre, je crois qu'un de mes deux disques LAcie ( 2Go)  est &#224; moit&#233; HS, il arrive de plus en plus souvent que lorsque je veuille copier un fichier depuis ou vers le disque j'ai un message qui me signale soit que le fichier n'existe plus, soit qu'il y a une erreur de disque :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour, bonjour, me re voilà, je suis passé à OS X entre temps 

Question : pourquoi est-ce que le PB G3 sous OS X 10.3.9 ne se rend pas compte qu'il a du SCSI ? Même dans les informations système, il me met "aucune information" de la même manière qu'il met par exemple "aucune information" pour le FireWire, ce qui est là normal puisqu'il n'en a pas ... 

Merci @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour, bonjour, me re voilà, je suis passé à OS X entre temps
> 
> Question : pourquoi est-ce que le PB G3 sous OS X 10.3.9 ne se rend pas compte qu'il a du SCSI ? Même dans les informations système, il me met "aucune information" de la même manière qu'il met par exemple "aucune information" pour le FireWire, ce qui est là normal puisqu'il n'en a pas ...
> 
> Merci @+



Parce que Mac OS X n'est pas sensé être installé sur une machine pourvue de SCSI "natif", il ne reconnais donc que les cartes SCSI de tierce partie (cartes SCSI PCI, ou PCMCIA s'il en existe).

En ce qui me concerne, je ne peux utiliser mon scanner SCSI sous X que depuis que j'ai le PM G4 muni d'une telle carte SCSI, lorsque je n'avais que le PB pour l'utiliser, je devais le démarrer sous OS 9. Curieusement, un disque SCSI sous OS X montait, mais dans "Infos système Apple", il était référencé comme "périphérique de baie d'extension"


----------



## tantoillane (9 Février 2008)

Ah, ah ! et oui j'avais oublié que j'étais passé par Xpostfacto, ça marche tellement bien cet utilitaire qu'on ne se rend mêmê plus compte que c'est une astuce non prévue à la base !

Seulement ce qui est bizar, c'est que 10.2 (version que tu avais) est réellement prévu pour le PB G3, et que ça ne marche pas non plus, la pomme à donc sorti un système qui zap une partie des fonctionnalité de ses machines !!

Je n'ai plus qu'à chercher un autre utilitaire magique pour résoudre ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Seulement ce qui est bizar, c'est que 10.2 (version que tu avais) est réellement prévu pour le PB G3



Non, pas vraiment, supporté, tout au plus, ça n'est pas exactement pareil !

En fait, à l'époque, j'avais consulté de nombreux forums sur ce problème, et ce que j'en avait conclu est ce que je t'expliquais dans mon post précédent, pour OS X, le SCSI natif, c'est considéré comme un passé révolu, semble-t-il, et il ne le gère pas. C'est hon, je sais, mais faut faire avec.

Si tu trouves l'utilitaire miracle, fais le moi savoir !


----------

